

Andy Tanenbaum hasn’t learned anything (1992) - psibi
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/andy_tanenbaum

======
dalke
Why is this supposed to be interesting still after 22 years?

To clarify: many people know about Tanenbaum's views only because of a
discussion which occurred between Tanenbaum and Torvalds. Bringing up
Tanenbaum, given the success of Linux, often appears to me as a proxy for
laughing at a person for being wrong, or as a sideways snub at "ivory
tower"/"academic" thinking, rather than provide anything meaningfully new.
Bringing this up again, without any context, seems like beating a dead horse
for the fun of it.

